# How many times a week do you use a facial scrub?



## Young-Simba (May 25, 2009)

I just bought one and wasn't sure as to whether I should it use everyday or every other day. Thanks in advance.


----------



## HairEgo (May 26, 2009)

I exfoliate every 2 days; There isnt a set rule of how many times per week you should do it, I think it greatly depends on your skin type/needs.


----------



## Bec688 (May 26, 2009)

People often make the mistake of exfoliating too much. Once is sufficient, twice should be the max.


----------



## pinksugar (May 26, 2009)

I used to do it once a week, but if I have say, a coldsore, or a cut on my face, then I usually don't, as I'm worried about aggravating it






but yeah, generally once a week


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 26, 2009)

So I prolly shouldn't use the facial buffing thingie everyday then...


----------



## Karren (May 26, 2009)

Two to three times a week.. I think the instructions say not more than 3 times a week on mine..


----------



## lolaB (May 26, 2009)

I use a daily exfoliator, but it's super duper gentle. I used to use a rougher facial scrub and could only use it once a week, if that.


----------



## brandelah (May 26, 2009)

If I have broken out, I don't. Otherwise I find that baking soda is excellent every other day. It's cheap and does the job better because it's fine and polishes your skin, makes the pores smaller and tighter too.


----------



## magosienne (May 26, 2009)

I think it depends on your skintype/needs and on the harshness of the product.

I exfoliate once every two weeks, a bit more (especially on my nose) according to my needs.


----------



## Roxie (May 27, 2009)

For oily skin, once a week.

For dry skin, twice a week and always follow with a moisturizer.


----------



## Dragonfly (May 27, 2009)

Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So I prolly shouldn't use the facial buffing thingie everyday then... Make sure that you don't keep use the same one more than once - they are crawling with bacteria after the first use. Doesn't matter how well you think you are washing them either.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (May 27, 2009)

i use a very gentle chemichal exfoliator 2 times a week, and one day a week i use a phyisical exfoliator (aka something with beads in it)


----------



## BeautyBlvd (May 30, 2009)

I use my scrub 2-3 times a week, that's all anything more and my skin will have flare ups of oily spots and overly exfoliated areas


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 30, 2009)

I Exfoliate EVERY Day I think its only suposed to be like 1 or 2 times a week but I never pay attention I Love using a scrub &amp; later applying makeup to a clean Smooth Face


----------



## Ssue (May 31, 2009)

I use a microdermabrasion scrub once a week, then a mild chemical exfoliant (glycolic acid 10%) every day.

Once a month I give my skin a week without using any exfoliants. For mature skin it works really well in keeping a nice smooth, healthy look.


----------



## Aleshanee (May 31, 2009)

Two to three times a week..


----------



## gaurav123 (Jun 3, 2009)

Depends on how sensitive your skin is.. Iâ€™d say around 3 or 4 times a week (or every other day maybe)

And moisturize afterwards so it doesnâ€™t get too dry.


----------



## esha (Jun 6, 2009)

Everyday, but mostly on my nose because after just 1 night I feel like there's a whole mountain of dead skin on my nose. Eew, ok TMI.


----------



## Cakdel (Jun 9, 2009)

once a week =)

i used to do it almost everyday and my skin became very dry..


----------



## mebs786 (Jun 10, 2009)

I use a facial scrub every day. It really depends on your skin type. You can get daily facial scrubs that are very gentle to use every day.


----------



## natasha09 (Jun 19, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Roxie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif For oily skin, once a week.For dry skin, twice a week and always follow with a moisturizer.

I thought it was opposite as oily skin is thicker.
depends on skin type ,too much rough scrubbing is harsh on skin.

once in 15 days is what i like.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 19, 2009)

That's what i read too, but i think you can do it a bit more often if your pores really need it.


----------



## SalescoopSarah (Jun 19, 2009)

I think the number depends on your skin. I have sensitive skin, so if I use a scrub for more than once a week, I would get inflammations and dry spots. But if you have less sensitive skin and can use more exfoliation, I would say twice a week would be ideal.


----------



## Hoozey (Jun 23, 2009)

For me it depends on the season but the most important thing for me is not the number of times but the type of scrub. I no longer use commercial cleansers or scrubs on my face. My favorite scrub is honey and table sugar mixed into a paste before using. In winter I exfoliate more often- my skin is on the dry side all the time but especially so in winter. About once a week I add a few drops of lemon juice. In the summer, my skin is less dry so it's not as necessary to use scrub- I do about once a week then- but find using a microfiber cloth to cleanse is enough exfoliation. The honey/sugar/lemon scrub is also excellent as a lip scrub. I've found that many homemade skin care products work way better for me than commercial ones.


----------

